# How to create 8Dio Post Apocalyptic sound ?



## Ajn (Jul 8, 2017)

Can anyone please guide me how to get the 8Dio Apocalyptic guitar sound. I have no idea how to create that sound. Pls help me! Thank you so much!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 8, 2017)

Is there a particular sound your after? PA Guitair has a few different sounds in it, mostly using chorus or flange with distortion on a telecaster, but a strat could work too. Perhaps you can give a time in this video you want to duplicate:



Keep in mind 8Dio has a 40% off sale until July 14th (code: 8Dio40),
https://8dio.com/instrument/post-apocalyptic-guitar/
But it was always too expensive for me to pick it up as well, considering it's just a bunch of phrases.

If you don't play guitar, Indiginus Renegade might be a cheaper option or if you just need fx, guitar rig 5 could give you what you need (plus many other preset sounds).
http://indiginus.com/renegade.html


----------



## Ajn (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you for taking out time and sharing the post!
Ok. I have uploaded the sound sample I am after. It has a clean sound and a distortion sound.

https://clyp.it/lgvrbo00
if the above link doesn't work : 
https://instaud.io/1513

Even the bass tail that the clean sound has. Its amazing. Its not overpowering yet powerful and full. I have no idea how to get that simple bass sound.

I have ample sound AME and I have guitar rig.
And I tried presets of guitar rig on AME but couldn't get no way near to the sound I am posting here.
Is there a particular pedal or effect chain that I have to make, like you said, post acop guitar uses choruses and flanger. If there's a specific effect chain, then please guide me how should I build it. What effects before and after amp or cabs.
I really liked the renegade guitar. Am I using the wrong guitar 'AME' trying to get the sound ?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 9, 2017)

Ajn said:


> Is there a particular pedal or effect chain that I have to make, like you said, post acop guitar uses choruses and flanger. If there's a specific effect chain, then please guide me how should I build it. What effects before and after amp or cabs.



Wouldn't know how to build this in the sample world, but as a guitarist, the clean sample sounds like single coil pickups (either a strat or Telecaster) with both the neck and bridge pickups engaged into a clean amp, and what sounds like a very simple delay....the tail length you set on the delay would determine what that bass sound does, how fast it hits. Delay in the loop for first try, if that's not right try it in front of the amp.

The distortion sound sounds the same....doesn't sound like humbuckers, maybe a bridge pickup single coil. OD pedal into a clean amp, some type of Fender, driving the front of the amp.

You could build this in something like Amplitube using the same amp chain, just switching off the delay and kicking on the OD for the distortion.

EDIT: sounds like there might be a slight delay on the distorted sound as well.


----------

